# Tires for Zipp 303 firecrest



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

What size tires do you all recommend for a set of Zipp 303 firecrest tubulars? should I go wider to match the wider rim? go as far as 25's or would that slow me down? Or will a standard 22 be fine. This would be primarily for racing. 

thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tire size is determined by rider weight and road conditions. since you haven't told us about either, we have no way of recommending tires for you. 
to answer your question about whether larger tires will slow you down, the ONLY negative to them is their greater weight. the positives include less rolling resistance, greater comfort/rim protection, and better traction.


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

Weight is 190 and lets assume roads are standard north east chip and seal. As the tire bed is wider, should I go wider for every day racing/training? Sounds like I should if the only downside is a few more grams?


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Standard 22/23 tires will be fine for racing, but if you're planning to ride them daily, I'd go 25c for no other reason than to protect the rim.


----------



## swimbiketag (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm 170 lbs, in the northeast, and have the same tubular wheels. Have used the Tufo elite ride 23 and now using the vredestein fortezza tricomp pro (23mm). I haven't had problems with protecting the rim, and personally like the vredstein's better. I find (feel?) they roll better and are more comfortable. I also have use Vittoria evo Corsa cx's, but wasn't thrilled with the rapid loss of air that happens from day to day with the thinner tubes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

swimbiketag said:


> I'm 170 lbs, in the northeast, and have the same tubular wheels. Have used the Tufo elite ride 23 and now using the vredestein fortezza tricomp pro (23mm). I haven't had problems with protecting the rim, and personally like the vredstein's better. I find (feel?) they roll better and are more comfortable. I also have use Vittoria evo Corsa cx's, but wasn't thrilled with the rapid loss of air that happens from day to day with the thinner tubes.


the tubes in Vittoria tires aren't 'thinner', they're latex. the tufo tires don't have tubes, they butylize the inside of the tire, and that seals the casing. if the vredestein tires didn't lose 20-40psi overnight they most likely have butyl tubes as well. latex tubes are well known for losing a lot of air quickly.


----------



## swimbiketag (Nov 28, 2009)

@cxwrench - Thanks for the clarification. Your right. The thickness has nothing really to do with it - more the makeup of the tube. 

Personally, I don't find the vredesteins lose air like the Vittorias. And I had no idea the Tufos didn't have tubes. A "tubeless" tubular - Sounds like something ahead of its time.


----------

